# **Donation of dog for SAR**



## Amanda Jones (Mar 6, 2013)

I am a bed bug dog handler and, long story short, I have a dog I'd like to place with someone to do SAR. We adopted this guy in February and before his training was complete, his handler left the company. There are no plans to replace him and I have 2 dogs already in the field, so no time to finish him up. I've exhausted all my resources to sell him for bed bug work but I have tested him and he will do excellent for SAR. 

Chopper is a 2 yr old Australian Shep/Lab mix with drive through the roof. He is toy reward, good with other dogs, e-collar trained via Sit Means Sit (Police K9 course with John Skalski out of Michigan). 

Please contact me if you know of anyone who could use him.


----------



## Bill Hoban (Jun 27, 2006)

I tried to send you a message when you first posted about the dog but i dont know if it went through. Please contact me I would like to talk to you about the dog.

Thanks

William Hoban Jr.
Corrections K-9 Staff Sergeant
Sussex Correctional Institution
Delaware Department of Correction
Office 302-856-5282 Ext 5271
Cell 302-745-5075
Fax 302-856-5163
Email [email protected]


----------

